

Unstealable bike - oori
http://yerkaproject.com

======
27182818284
In quick summary, it looks like a large, built-in U-lock with the frame itself
forming part of the U. Not un-stealable exactly, but rather a deterrent in the
sense that using traditional U-lock-breaking methods like a carjack could
damage the frame making the bike worth less(or nothing).

You'd still need to secure the tires, though, too. I can't tell if there is a
built-in part of the U-lock that allows for threading a cable through or
anything like that. Typically what I see is something like U-lock around the
rack, front tire, and frame with a cable threaded through the U-lock and
through the back tire. Not invincible either, of course, but much more work
and therefore more of a deterrent.

------
subsection1h
That bike seems more stealable than the folding bikes I used for commuting
before I started working from home. Interestingly, during all the years that I
used folding bikes, I was never prevented from carrying my bike into a
building or onto a bus, etc. (Though, I did need to cover it with a bag before
placing it in shopping carts at grocery stores.) It worked out amazingly well.

------
notjustanymike
"We decided to take a key structural element and saw it in half!"

~~~
subsection1h
You haven't heard of folding bikes?

------
frabbit
The premise is that thefts involving frame breakage would be lower: this is
not necessarily true. If the components are nice enough then it is worth the
thief's time to break the frame.

------
corydominguez
Completely ridiculous. What about the wheels?

